# PET PEEV



## Recce41 (26 May 2003)

I have a few PetPeeves. 
1. A55holes that say they are Airborne, let alone a jumper having a para/airborne etc in their log on.. I wear white, have 225 static/125 standard and nonstandard jumps. And served from 84-93 with the Armour Jump Troop. 
2. DUMB DUMBs with no clue WTF they are taking about. I may not know everything, but I will find out the answer. And if the answer is wrong fair is fair. But don‘t give BS.
3. People that bitch about **** and have no anwser to correct the **** problem. If you have a problem correct it. As I am trying to do now.
4. And anything else that is SFD (sure F$%^ing Dumb).

I have been on this and other web sites and have A55holes. Get into my peeves. Can anyone add to these. 
Thanks just a post to bitch on. I know people have Military Pet Peeves.  :evil:  Yes I am Evil, posted to Gagetown, and ready to fail more Ph4, and ARTC students! this summer!


----------



## Pikache (26 May 2003)

^Ah. Gotta love an ornery sarn‘t.   

1. Bull****ters. Those who say they are all this and all that, but never live up to their mouth.
2. Being told to do something all over again, when it was done correctly the first time.
3. Morons giving you cock for making them look bad and it‘s their fault.


----------



## Recce41 (26 May 2003)

Out F#$%ing Standing. I like thoughs.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (27 May 2003)

Hey "happy" recce41.. you‘ll want to drop in on this forum then...http://www.cadpat.com/forum/

It is full of little militia kids that have so much war experience it‘s crazy!! They talk all about needing kit to make their lives easier as they ticky tack across the battle field.. drop leg pouches, quick realease ninja swords.. all those high speed non sparking gucci kit things, and I bet they still walk around with their lower combat shirt pockets full!!

Just realize, it‘s not the site I am hacking on, it‘s alot of the kids that post. It‘s the wheeler site, so you know you can find some good stuff...


Bzz


----------



## Michael Dorosh (27 May 2003)

Buzz, I take it you are having trouble distinguishing Cadets from Militia?  I think most of those "kids" you are talking about may be younger than you think.

CIL = "Cadet Instructor List"
RCAC = not Royal Canadian Armoured Corps, but "Royal Canadian Army Cadets"

A bunch of the subject lines alone suggest they are cadets.   I‘d say, have fun with the kiddies there.  We used to think THIS forum was bad for Army Cadets babbling about their Vernon or Banff war experiences.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (27 May 2003)

No, I am referring to the ones that are in the reserves.. trust me. They are the ones that talk down to the cadets all the time.. as if they were all high and mighty.. the "personal kit restrictons" thread is one of the threads I am referring to with all the gucci kit and war stories.. 
To let you know, I have no problem with reservists and/or cadets.. I have been up both paths myself, it‘s just that there are some that wander around with the feeling that they are elite soldiers.. one was braggin about an upcoming exercise with the JTF, which usually means that the reservist will be sitting in an airplane or bus, and be "hostages".. I just bothers me..

Bzz


----------



## Fader (27 May 2003)

Wait a minute, if cocky arrogant people who think they know everything piss you off; do slack asses who wisely pretend and act like they know alot less than they actually do so as to avoid the responsibility of being seen as dependable and reliant (like me!) piss you off too?


----------



## Recce41 (27 May 2003)

YES!


----------



## Pikache (27 May 2003)

*Lui*, I know troops like you.
You‘re what I call ‘minimalist‘. Just do the bare minimum to pass the course or just barely enough of the work and think you‘ve done what you‘re suppose to do.

Not the type to put in just little extra effort, motivate and keep the morale up of your mates, heavens forbid if you volunteer for anything or take leadership to find out what‘s going on, I do what it is necessary for me, that‘s it. Minimalist.

You‘re not even an average troop. I consider people like you no worse than the weak ones, because you fail to push yourself to the limits to be the best soldier you can be.


----------



## Fader (27 May 2003)

*RoyalHighlandFusilier*, I‘d agree with you except that I‘m not a minimalist yet.  Sadly, I still care a little bit about my being a soldier, my unit, even my trade.

I‘ve never been a minimalist until this year; the "displays good motivation" comment I‘ve gotten on all my courses will thus marr my military reputation until I have done enough to prove to the contrary.

However, as one of the most influencial instructors in my brief, uneventful my military career told me: "It really doesn‘t matter in the reserves how well you do on course, so long as you pass it."  That remark has prompted me to change my "hardcore" ways and adopt a more relaxed, minimalist mentality.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 May 2003)

I have to disagree with what your instructor told you, for the most part.

If you‘re going to do a short stint in the Reserves and then move on to an unrelated civvy career, then sure - he‘s probably right.

But if you‘re going to stay in for any period of time, considering the Regs, or even have a sense of personal accomplishment and pride, then he‘s wrong.

Your UER, including course reports, follows you around forever. And trust me, people look at it. When you‘re just another file in a stack, your course reports are all that distinguish you from the next guy. That goes from awarding "paid vacation"    type taskings to loading candidates on rare courses, to promotions and transfers to the Regs.

Your performance on courses is only unimportant in the single situation I cited at the top of this post. In that case, the Reserves is really just a paycheque, no different from McDonalds.

I have a hard time believing that someone who doesn‘t put their personal best into a course can turn around and be a "good soldier" at some point. Mediocrity may get you though, but it‘s a consistent high standard that will make you a good soldier.


----------



## Deleted member 585 (27 May 2003)

You-know-who is stirring the pot again.



> ...wisely pretend and act like they know alot less...


CFL_Lui: rather than fooling anyone, this simply broadcasts the low quality of your character.

Back to the topic, the peevs:

"MIR commandos" who always seem to find a way to be too injured to parade, but healthy enough to go bar-hopping.
Soldiers who don‘t soldier.
Anyone who lets the previous two get away with their respective bull$hit.


----------



## Pikache (27 May 2003)

I remember it was either the first or the second day of BMQ a master jack was giving us a talk.

We were lined in ranks, had little clue to what was going on, a bit apprehensive and nervous about what was going to happen.
So the master jack said during his little talk, "All of you have the potential to become good soldiers. We (the instructors) can only teach you the things you need to know to be a soldier, but it is up to you to become the best soldier you can be."

He never said anything about how long you‘re staying in the uniform, whether you‘re in reg or res, but about being a soldier. Period.


----------



## Gunner (27 May 2003)

Pet Peeve?  Too much attention being given to CFL_Lui‘s posts.  Everyone, he is just a **** disturber or stupid.  Ignore him, he will go away.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (27 May 2003)

bzz....I appreciate the clarification. I‘ve appreciated and enjoyed your posts for a long time now, glad you weren‘t taking a swipe at reservists...

...just those that deserve it!


----------



## haplo6 (28 May 2003)

Infighting in the CF:

Unit rivalries, trade rivalries.  Most of all the lack of respect Reg Force has for reserves and often times vice versa.

Can‘t we all just get along, we are on the same side!


----------



## Pikache (28 May 2003)

I don‘t mind unit/trade rivalries.

Heck, a little healthy competition is something we all can use. We always can use some pride in our unit and in our trade.

As long as slagging is done in good humour and we recognize that we all are in same team and respect that, it‘s fine with me.

*still thinks best thing that came out of SVC BNs is this particularly hot chick...*


----------



## Fader (28 May 2003)

> Pet Peeve? Too much attention being given to CFL_Lui‘s posts. Everyone, he is just a **** disturber or stupid. Ignore him, he will go away.


Well, I agree with you about the first part, but not the second.  I apologise if my attempts at being humerous come across as making me seem like a "**** disturber or stupid."  I also doubt as long as I‘m an Engineer as a civlian and a Res Sig Op with the army (the two are a symbiotic relationship; the army pays for school, Engineering hightens interests of certain aspects of the army) that I‘ll go away.  This is a very interesting forum, with a very interesting community.  I suppose I can attempt to be less casual about my conduct here and be a bit more considerate, and believe me, being a forum rat for the past 8.5 years I DO know proper internet forum conduct.


----------



## Devlin (28 May 2003)

Accountability - this is my Pet peeve

The lack of it in both reg/res worlds. Passing the buck around and people who spend their day playing (CYA - Cover your A55)


----------



## Fader (28 May 2003)

I agree with you on that one, only to the opposite extreme; that‘s why I don‘t like signing for anything unless I have to.  It‘s just too easy to loose/break things of huge significance.  I mean, if one empty mag missing could land you in Club Ed, why sign for 5 if it‘s one of the easiest things in the world to lose?


----------



## WINDWOLF (28 May 2003)

Disregard post. new guy with caps on.Sorry. Now know better.


----------



## 311 (28 May 2003)

pet peeves...

..being told to do something in doubletime ( like clean the floor ), only to be told that it "doesn‘t matter".

..cadets.


----------



## Pte Lickers (31 May 2003)

one pet peeve i have in my one and a half year military career (so far that is) is privates or others who look down on recruits and laugh an snicker prviately when they **** up.  

I mean come on, who cares if your better at drill or know how to get the hand guards off the C-7 better your not king **** of turd island because you know this small fact.  He might be able to accurately dissassemble a computer and yopu have no idea how to use a mouse.  Why not got tell the poor guy trying to figure out how to get the get the handguards off how you do it.  Although i caught crap for doinf exactly that...  It bothers me up to now.... does anyone know why i caught it...  it wasn‘t a formal class or anything and it wasn‘t course...

Any who my next an last pet peeve is your private friends who get corporal and suddenly demand to be paraded around by yolu peasent privates


----------



## WINDWOLF (4 Jun 2003)

Pet peeves:

Well,here are a few of mine.

1- Kids wearing camo in malls & not having a clue
   what they are really for.

2- Peace protesters who start riots.

3- People who mouth off the army,but have never 
   done anything worthwhile in their lives.

4- Bladers (you know who they are)

5- Borrowing money & not paying it back.

6- People who hear sniper & think cold blooded 
   killer. I am not a killer.I saved lives by
   taking lives.

7- Treating kids as morons & not giving them a 
   chance.

8- Guys who hit girls & children. Dead meat.

9- And finaly, VLT,s that show 7,s on a 10 bet &
   then turn colder than a witches tit.

      :sniper:


----------



## Pikache (4 Jun 2003)

-People who don‘t meet timings, especially if they are in military
-People who try to weasel out an excuse or blame other for their mistakes. If you screw up, then say you screwed up and take responsibility.


----------



## Spr.Earl (5 Jun 2003)

Recce41,one rememberance day aked a vet para how many jump‘s he did before D.Day?
He told me "He did his course and another 3 jump‘s at Ring Way‘s in Manchester and the next thing he knew he was dropping in on Europe!"

 99.99% of the Para‘s in W.W.2 only had a max of 10 jump‘s and yet they did it,so what do you think of them and thier number of jump‘s?

 So does it realey matter as long as you qualify every year and we have a pool of jumper‘s to make a new Air Borne Regiment in the future?

 Yes, I‘m a crap hat and never had the chance to take a jump course.


----------



## Pte Lickers (17 Jun 2003)

Whats a  Blader  

I dont know who they are...     
and what does EIS really stand for.  Dont say Extra infantry stuff either.


----------



## Korus (17 Jun 2003)

RHF covered a couple of mine.

Another one that‘s been annoying me recently is a brand spankin‘ new Airforce CIC getting all high on his horse for being an OCdt whilst I‘m a Pte.. From now on I‘m just going to smile and shake my head..


----------



## WINDWOLF (17 Jun 2003)

A blade,is someone who will knowingly
stab you in the back for his own good or
to advance his standing in the unit.
Or someone who shifts blame to avoid looking
bad to higher.

   :warstory:


----------



## Devlin (17 Jun 2003)

Korus

I hear ya on the CIC bunch. Some are quite good while others seem to think they are next in line to be CDS. Next time they give you a hard time ask them where they are going "camping" this summer. Stress the word camping, seems to get them riled.


----------



## Pte Lickers (18 Jun 2003)

holy flock im  dumb!!!   BLADER !!!  as in knife!!! not as in what you hold your piss in.  

I needed some sleep when i was doing that post


----------



## Deleted member 585 (18 Jun 2003)

LOL

Thanks for the laugh Lickers!

Cheers.


----------



## 63 Delta (18 Jun 2003)

CIC officers who waste 2 hours of a meeting debating wether or not they should get the CD in 7 years instead of (correct me if im wrong) 12 years? that the Reg Force has to wait. 

Bunch of monkeys  :sniper:


----------



## D-n-A (18 Jun 2003)

rivarly between units an trades is fine I think, just as long as it‘s done with humor, an such


RHF, the best thing that came out of a SVC BN was a hot chick eh, yes the hot ones tend to come to the SVC BN‘s, I like the eye candy in my SVC BN    

haha


----------



## Marauder (19 Jun 2003)

DNA, put your cock back in your pants and focus on learning what the MCPLs and CPLs are trying to pound into your head on your OJT. To quote my DCO, don‘t **** where you eat, it‘s just asking for trouble.
Besides, if it‘s in green, it can‘t be clean. Remember that.


Which I guess leads into (one of) my largest pet peeve, guys who look at their platoon as a **** dating service. And the females who play into this little soap opera action by dating the dumb *******s.


----------



## D-n-A (19 Jun 2003)

Marauder, please just take a joke, jeez, relax


I do take the reserves serouisly, an I listen an take notes to what I‘m taught in PAT Plt, an soon BMQ

I dont look as my plt, or BN as a dating service


if your gonna freak on me about what I said, why dont you say anything to RoyalHighlandFusiler, since he‘s the one that brought it up


dont just freak out on me cause I‘m a FNG, just because of a joke on a internet message board


no disrespect intended to, Marauder

if I came off as a prick there, I‘m sorry


----------



## Jungle (19 Jun 2003)

> and what does EIS really stand for. Dont say Extra infantry stuff either.


EIS: Equipment Issue Scale
My pet-peeve: leaders who lack leadership.


----------



## Fader (20 Jun 2003)

I just thought of one that really bugs me... cold IMP‘s... well IMPs period are a pet peeve of mine, but cold ones are worse.


----------



## Korus (20 Jun 2003)

I‘m with you on that one... I absolutley depsise cold IMPs... When they‘re well heated, they aren‘t bad. Too bad I hardly ever get the chance to have them well heated.. 
Oh well, at least it‘s food that will keep me going.


----------



## Fader (20 Jun 2003)

Yah, if you‘re hungry, you‘ll eat anything I find.


----------



## riggah052 (20 Jun 2003)

Brings a whole new aspect of ‘eating on the run‘ doesn‘t it?

Most of my personal peevs were brought up but the one that wasn‘t ... double standards. Don‘t care if it‘s reg/res, male/female, cbt arms/spt trades, i‘m sure that anybody with time in has seen it and nothing else makes me as angry. 
One thing my dad taught me was that if you can‘t do the job as well as your team/crew/whatever improve or change. Never EVER try to lower a reasonable standard as it lowers morale, at first I didn‘t understand. Five years later (in 2 days anyway) I understand all too well, in some cases in is strictly a ‘policy ‘ thing brought down from higher up, others a leadership problem. In either case it is something to learn from so that when/if you eventually become a person in a leadership position you can try to change it. 
(warstory inc.)  :warstory:   In my time in the res, I did my utmost to ensure that if anybody under my charge (I made MCpl) didn‘t meet certain standards it was brought to their attention as well. This gave them the time to either improve or move to a different position. Several people under me earned commendations from other units for their work in support exercises. I also got charged with harassment twice from personnel who ‘moved to another position‘. Once I rolled over to the regs, I saw double standards everywhere, but I have to wait and learn from my experiences as I am once again a lowly PTE.


----------



## Fader (20 Jun 2003)

Do you mean double standards like when your course WO tells you on inspection to snail your webbing, and burn the threads; and during combat PT two days later you see his webbing consisting of straps dangling and frayed threads everywhere;
or double standards like an instructor jacking up one student for doing something blatenly wrong, but letting it slide with another student?


----------



## riggah052 (22 Jun 2003)

Just double standards in general, you set an example for anyone reading, instr/student. In your case it‘s a leadership thing, a minor case, but a D.S. nonetheless.

Principle #3 Lead by example (do as I do, not as I say)


----------



## Doug VT (22 Jun 2003)

Doing things for the wrong reasons.  Everyone can think of an example of this I‘m sure....


----------



## Fader (23 Jun 2003)

Oh yeah, you know it; everything I did for the first year in was for the wrong reason

***
And I just thought of another, more universal one:

People with no control over thier hormones, or respect for others who go out, sweet talk someone else whose with no control over thier hormones, have sex with them, and leave them; completly unaccountable for what they did.

How this relates to the army, is that I‘ve seen it done a lot with guys on course who sweet talk innocent girls with exciting stories about thier non-existant military exploits, get in thier pants, then leave them as if nothing happened, never coming back.

I think it‘s worse when guys in the army do it, because that is blatent abuse of the uniform, and horribly disrespectful to both their self and the other human being.  Worse, for guys on short courses from all over the country, it‘s easier for them to get away with it.


----------



## Korus (23 Jun 2003)

One of my Pet Peeves is Canadians who complain about American problems, without looking at and trying to deal with Canada‘s problems first.


----------



## sgtdixon (25 Jun 2003)

Doing things for the wrong reasons?
Howabout the CAR Being disbanded
doug answer your PM‘s


----------



## Fusaki (25 Jun 2003)

People who think that being Canadian is primarily about being "not an American".

Also, people who think that going to church means you‘re a good Catholic and drinking Canadian means you‘re a patriot.


----------

